# Detached retina surgery - anyone had this op?



## nbray67

Hi all.

To cut a long story short, I developed quite a few 'floaters' in my right eye 4wks ago.

Popped to Specsavers and they found nothing amiss. Not happy with that, called my GP. Pointless as it was over the phone diagnosis and has I wasn't seeing white light, he simply referred me to the eye clinic which could be months away.

Fri, the blurred vision got significantly worse, spoke to 111 who advised I visit A+E but wasn't urgent as again, I wasn't seeing any white light.

Last night, I had a few glimpses of said white light. Into A+E this morning, referred immediately to the eye clinic who diagnosed a retinal detachment.
I'm never ill so I'm so glad I went with my gut and visited A+E as not doing so could've caused me some serious sight issues going forward.

COVID test done and now referred to Sheffield Hallamshire for retinal surgery at 9am tomorrow.

Question is, has anyone had such surgery and what was your recovery time and more importantly, did your sight return to normal afterwards.

BTW, huge praise to Doncaster DRI and the NHS staff there, that despite the COVID sh!tshow causing havoc with Op's/Procedures etc... they were absolutely flawless all day with my assessments and subsequent diagnosis and immediate referral for a sight saving Op tomorrow.


----------



## Andyblue

Hope everything goes well tomorrow mate. You’re in good hands and fingers crossed all well following...


----------



## nbray67

Andyblue said:


> Hope everything goes well tomorrow mate. You're in good hands and fingers crossed all well following...


Cheers Andy.

The annoying thing is, I knew there was something amiss but getting to see a local GP is pretty difficult, unless you really muddy the waters and beef up the symptoms just to get seen which I would never do.

All I say is, get a 2nd and 3rd opinion if you're not happy with the 1st one.


----------



## muzzer

The DRI were great when i lived in Doncaster and the Royal Hallamshire were even better. I didn't go for eye issues admittedly but both hospitals were excellent and with regards to the DRI, there used to be an excellent pizza place across the road.

Hope you get sorted quickly :thumb:


----------



## bellguy

Had laser eye surgery late last year for a retina torn it 3 places, worked like a charm, about 6 weeks later vision about 90% but I will alw^s get some floaters, you do get used to them fairly quickly though.
Not the most pleasant thing to have done but pretty pain free to be honest.
Went to bed one night perfectly fine, woke up about 3 am flashing white and coloured lights in my left eye even with it open and shut, huge bleed into eye with consequent almost blindness and retina tears, scary stuff
Very best of luck on your operation.


----------



## nbray67

bellguy said:


> Had laser eye surgery late last year for a retina torn it 3 places, worked like a charm, about 6 weeks later vision about 90% but I will alw^s get some floaters, you do get used to them fairly quickly though.
> Not the most pleasant thing to have done but pretty pain free to be honest.
> Went to bed one night perfectly fine, woke up about 3 am flashing white and coloured lights in my left eye even with it open and shut, huge bleed into eye with consequent almost blindness and retina tears, scary stuff
> Very best of luck on your operation.


Scary stuff that.

I'm getting the white light and kaleidoscope patterns in the eye now.

The surgery side of it doesn't faze me at all, it's my vision afterwards I'm worried about, especially as my eyes are my job as I'm a technical auditor.

Nice to hear you got sorted, as for the floaters, I've always them in both eyes but I've never been bothered by them, this time though, they really affected my vision via the retinal detachment.

BTW all, please excuse the spelling if it's a bit amiss as I'm on the laptop zooming in with approx 3 words on the screen they are that big!! :lol::lol:


----------



## bellguy

Agree, it's the vision worry that kills, but they are SO good at it these days from experience I can pretty much guarantee you will be good to go in a few weeks :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

I've had a detached retina and the surgery. 

I knew something was wrong as did my optician. Sadly my GP convinced me nothing was wrong. It turned out I had a textbook detached retina and my GP was out of his depth to make such a decision. My retina was detached for not far short of two months. Once I got to see a specialist it took seconds to diagnose and I was sent to hospital days later. It caused a lot of harm to my eye. The eye clinic was raging with my GP. It's something that needs attended to very quickly. 

Surgery wasn't bad. It's a general anaesthetic. I can remember not enjoying going under, then being a drowsy mess for the remainder of the day. I didn't have much discomfort at all with the eye. They did say to expect some discomfort and were always offering painkillers, but I didn't need them. 

The biggest issue for me was having to stay in bed face down for a full week. They inserted air behind my eye to press the retina back on to the eye ball. That was a boring week. 

My hand eye coordination went. It was really poor and took a while to recover. 

I was up and about after the week, but I was off work for 5 weeks. You're not allowed to do any lifting or physical workouts. You've got to take it easy for a while. 


My eye has never recovered due it being detached for so long. My right eye is now -10.5 and has high levels of astigmatism. Even with my glasses or lenses my right eye isn't good. I don't notice with both eyes open. 

If it's caught immediately there is little lasting damage. The longer it's off for the more scaring and damage is done. Hopefully you've not done too much damage after 4 weeks.


----------



## Naddy37

Yup, had it too.

I had about a month off work with blurred vision, but it took a further 2 months for my vision to return to normal.

I was quite fortunate as at the time I worked in the operating theatres. The appointment letter came thru with a 8 week waiting list! I spoke to the consultant in theatre day after receiving the letter, was seen in his clinic the following day before it opened & after an examination was admitted there & then. Following day I had the operation at the end of his operating list.

It was Specsavers that found it. I’d only gone for a routine eye test. I’d experienced the odd floaters, but that was all.


----------



## nbray67

Encouraging reading I must say guys so thank you.

I had corrective laser eye surgery wayyyy back in 2007 and it's lasted very well indeed.

Kerr, as you say, hopefully from my own knowledge of knowing something wasn't right 4wks ago, the damage hasn't been too severe over that period of time.

BTW all, those COVID tests aren't very nice I must say. Again, hats off to the NHS staff that have to undergo that process quite often.


----------



## Kerr

It wasn't floaters I had. Everything I was seeing was wavy. 

There was also a hole in the middle of my sight in my eye. It was only when the optician covered up my good eye and asked me to read the letters on the wall I couldn't see the chart, but could see everything around about it. I didn't realise that I wasn't seeing the whole central part of my vision when looking ahead. 

It was only once I tilted my head that my peripheral vision could see the chart. It was very strange.


----------



## Naddy37

I was told by the consultant, the older you are, the longer the recovery time is.

I had my surgery about 15+ years ago. Even now when going to Specsavers, they always comment on the scarring they can see in my eye


----------



## James_R

Here's wishing you all the best for the morning mate :thumb:

I've not had a detached retina like yourself, but I have had some recent sight issues where my sight deteriorated overnight.

I wear contacts or glasses all the time as I'm short sighted.
But I got up and couldn't focus on the monitor when I started work.
In fact all the walls in the house were 'too close'

Booked in to my optician and had an eye test and she said see your GP straight away because this could have been caused by diabetes.

Went to docs pretty fast, had a blood test, two days later he says your diabetic in a bad way and we need to start treatment today.

My blood sugar is through the roof, I have a decent diet, exercise regularly, not overweight.
Another tell tale sign was that I was losing weight without trying.

Got two new pairs of glasses, but because my diabetes had affected my sight I've got to have another eye test in a few weeks and have the glasses made up again.

Its not fun having issues with your eyes.
Its made me quite down, plus coming to terms with the diabetes and my heads been banging.

We take our eyes for granted.

Hope everything goes alright
Keep the thread updated with your progress mate.
You might have to dictate to the mrs for a few days


----------



## Darlofan

Good luck with it and high praise to the NHS there, no messing around getting you in. :thumb:


----------



## MPS101

Good luck with the surgery. My Mum had a full detachment on one side and a partial
On the other, many years ago and all done well with surgery.
I was told at the time that the signs are black spots within your vision, particularly to the sides and also at worst it will be like a curtain coming across as it detaches. Much more common in very short sighted people.
If it’s a partial and needs the laser surgery, you will soon be in the mend.


----------



## 20vKarlos

nbray67 said:


> BTW all, please excuse the spelling if it's a bit amiss as I'm on the laptop zooming in with approx 3 words on the screen they are that big!! :lol::lol:


You should've said in the OP mate, we could all be responding like this :lol:

I'm glad you're in good hands and that this has been swiftly taken care of. I hope surgery went will for you mate, let us all know how it goes. I'll give you 48 hours to come back to us, after that, we'll assume you've gone blind... just kidding of course, but all the best mate.

I hope you don't mind a my humour 

Also, good luck reading this bit :lol:


----------



## MDC250

Pardon the pun, I hadn’t seen your post. I’ll grab my coat.

Serious note, hope all went well and you are on the mend.


----------



## Kerr

How did it go? I hope all is ok?

I'm not sure if we should expect an answer. I know from my experience that he could be forced to be on bed and lying face down for the week.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> How did it go? I hope all is ok?
> 
> I'm not sure if we should expect an answer. I know from my experience that he could be forced to be on bed and lying face down for the week.


I'm here folks, for 10 mins at least as that's the break I get every hour for the next 7 days while I'm posturing.

Basically, as Kerr referred to, for 50mins of every hour for the next 7 days, and for this initial 24hrs, I have to basically lay face down so that the gas bubble in my eye has the best chance of staying stable to enable it to fix the 2 tears in my retina.

After this initial 24hrs, my posturing allows me to them lay on my left face cheek for the 50mins with 10mins rest to stretch my legs etc.

Sleeping like this will be ok but for the time I'm awake, it's a pain but really necessary.

Typing this while wearing the wife's gigs, seeing the screen with my left eye as I cannot see jack thru the right eye.

Surgery went well despite being put back 3 times for emergency admissions during the day.

It's not nice surgery by any stretch. Took 45mins to do and it was strange watching the suction needle clearing the floaters and viscus from within my eye.

Post op examination this morning confirmed the surgery went well. Unfortunately, I was told yesterday that it's only a matter f time before my left eye goes the same way.

Fantastic care all day yesterday by Sheffield Halllamshire staff, every single detail checked and double checked by 10 different doctors and nurses before any procedure was performed.

The only downside being that I'm always chipper and full of beans but this has really knocked me for 6 as it's really disabled my life for quite a period of time until my vision is restored. Losing your vision is absolutely sole destroying, imo anyway.

Main thing though is that I'm now on the mend so thanks for all the well wishes and little bits of banter as they've put a smile on my current grouchy face.

I'll update as the sight/vision starts to return.

Cheers all, gotta go and lay face down again now for another 50min spell!!


----------



## BrummyPete

Glad it went well mate


----------



## Andyblue

That’s great news :thumb: 

Glad everything went well...


----------



## Kerr

I feel your pain. It's a long week having so little to do and facing a pillow. 

Hopefully it recovers quickly. 

For the first few years I went for additional checks. Now I'm just checked at my optician, but they have some of the most modern equipment. Opticians didn't used to have magnifying glasses to look through your eye, but now they do. They also have 3D scanners.


----------



## Darlofan

Glad to hear you're all done and recovering. Sounds like you need one of those massage beds with a hole in the head rest.
Take it easy, sure you will. You'll be up and about in no time. :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Darlofan said:


> Glad to hear you're all done and recovering. Sounds like you need one of those massage beds with a hole in the head rest.
> Take it easy, sure you will. You'll be up and about in no time. :thumb:


Either that or a milking table. 😂
Hope you're back in action soon. 🤟


----------



## MDC250

That sounds really, really tedious. Deffo one to follow the Drs orders on though as I’m sure you will. 

Here’s to a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## bellguy

Great news indeed, keep up the resting, a pain sure it is but good vision after it well worth it.


----------



## Darlofan

GeeWhizRS said:


> Either that or a milking table. 😂
> Hope you're back in action soon. 🤟


Christ, I had no idea so Googled it! :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## James_R

Great news to hear the op was a success. :thumb:

Keep your chin up mate. 

You could do with a hand mirror to look behind you though, just in case.
You know, face down in the pillow all that time...


----------



## James_R

GeeWhizRS said:


> Either that or a milking table. 😂
> Hope you're back in action soon. 🤟


Milking table made me FLOL :lol:


----------



## nbray67

Great crowd indeed.

The 'hand mirror' comment James made me laugh.

That's the face down posturing over and done with, at least the laying on my side is actually bearable. Now able to watch TV via one eye, not great but it gives me something to do.

2 days in, no movement in the gas bubble, none expected but I'll update every couple a days just in case anyone else has to go through this procedure.

Thankfully, the 'boss' is a great nurse and taking care of me daily. I'd be screwed if she wasn't working from home due to COVID. There's no way I'd be able to administer my 3 lots of drops 4 times a day if she wasn't on hand.

Cheers all, back to posturing again!!


----------



## Starbuck88

Really glad it's going well.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Get yourself some audiobooks mate and zone out for as long as you can..

Barrack and Michelle Obama’s books are pretty good and I’m not a fan of politics in the slightest form. Audible is great mate and easy to use.

Also, if you’re an Apple user, get your wife to research how to turn on the BLIND functions... this will help you be more independent during the day. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Quick check in.

Posturing finally finished yesterday, thank the lord for that. Laying down for 50mins of every hour that you're awake for a week is no easy task I'll tell you.

Gas bubble in the eye is reducing, 3/4 of my sight still missing but I can see probably a 1/4 at the top of the eye, very blurry but better than the complete sight loss that it was.

Bought an eye patch from Amazon for next day delivery at the end of last week which has and is helping massively. Without it, I wasn't stable on my feet and feeling nauseous because of this.

Post op check up on the 16th coming up where I believe the gas bubble should be reduced by 50% with some vision returning.

How patients who are alone can administer 3 sets of eye drops 4 times a day into an eye you can't see out of is beyond me. I couldn't live without her anyway but the 'boss' has been an absolute superstar during my rehabilitation and road to recovery.

Onwards and upwards as they say.


----------



## MDC250

Good to hear!

Every day is a day closer to ‘normality’. Stay patient and be a good patient.


----------



## bellguy

Glad your over the worst of it, light at the end of the tunnel :thumb:
Eye stuff is unpleasant so sooner it's done with the better.


----------



## Kerr

I can't remember how long it took for my eye sight to come back. I don't remember it to be long, but my eyes were out of focus to each other. Simple tasks like picking up things and catching weren't so easy. That took a few more weeks. 

Once I thought I was better I had a few beers with the guys. I'll never forget that. :lol:. Blurry vision, room spinning and rather unwell.

Don't plan a big night out to celebrate your recovery.


----------



## James_R

Nice to hear you're in decent spirits dude 

Your mrs sounds like she's doing a stirling job. :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

That's great news Neil, chuffed things are progressing in the right direction...

Hope you ordered a parrot  as well as your patch ???


----------



## nbray67

Andyblue said:


> That's great news Neil, chuffed things are progressing in the right direction...
> 
> Hope you ordered a parrot  as well as your patch ???


Cheeky!!

Ha ha, nah pal, Bacardi and Wholenut chocolate bars instead!!


----------



## nbray67

Cheers all.

Steady away with the recovery and hopefully not too much damage done.


----------



## nbray67

Post op check up Tues went well.

Don't need to see me for another 4-6 weeks.

Gas bubble nigh on dissipated into the eye now, unfortunately, but as expected, the long sight in the eye is simply not there.

Short sight that was blurry pre-detachment is now clear as a bell though, boo!!!!!

Fingers crossed the vision improves in the coming months. Was told pre-surgery it would be 6-8mths before the 'true' vision/damage would be a reliable outcome.

Just a note for anybody who ever suffers any sudden change in their vision, floaters, shadowing, white lights etc etc.... DO NOT sit on it, get yourselves checked out asap as you risk either permanent damage to your sight or even worse, the loss of sight in the affected eye/eyes.


----------



## Andyblue

Great news things going in right direction. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

That's a long time for recovery. Hopefully all goes well. 

Did the hospital give you an eye test to show you are safe to drive? I was shocked how poor your eyesight can be to drive. It was easy to pass.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> That's a long time for recovery. Hopefully all goes well.
> 
> Did the hospital give you an eye test to show you are safe to drive? I was shocked how poor your eyesight can be to drive. It was easy to pass.


I think the fact that I can read number plates from a distance, albeit via the 'good' eye would always be a pass on the driving side of things. But no, they didn't mention driving during the eye test.

Unfortunately for me, I'm an auditor where I need to drive and then closely inspect installations.
It's that side off things where it'll screw me over for the short term, possibly long term if it doesn't improve.

Until I'm personally happy/comfortable with my sight, I'll avoid driving for another couple of weeks. Work are sound with my progress and recovery, again, they only want me back when I'm happy to be back, hopefully within the next 2wks.

I think the longer recovery is based upon how much damage /time the detachment was there before diagnosis of it.
I may have said in a previous update that the surgeon told me that my central vision would definitely be affected. He also stated that the fact that I had pushed for a second opinion and a more hands on diagnosis, had probably saved my sight as any longer without intervention would've have been irreversible,


----------



## Blue Al

If it’s any compensation Liverpool have been awful, you haven’t missed anything 
Seems you already have better eyesight than the front 3, hang on in there chap.

Having had laser eye surgery nearly 20years ago I must have only “suffered” 24hours of serious discomfort, but my thoughts are with you.

For anyone else who follows this or a similar path, just be mentally prepared for the smell of bacon or pork scratchings when your own flesh is frying under the laser beam, it’s quite a surprise.


----------



## Titanium Htail

The symptoms of a potential detached retina are an emergency. My huge floater arrived overnight, like a big black arch over my right eye.

Had me in that day after to see a consultant at 8pm, back the following day to look behind my eye. They said,i they can see the damage, which was in full focus, the concern is if shaded section of vision strong from light to shade laterally or otherwise. 

They have been very prompt, although the clarity of the big floater has diminished addition bots float about now also in focus, I tried to read the paper hard work with things moving about. 

So it is currently stable he said, it can happen in the other eye plus part of that development over the years. 

More visible on clear background as my brain has become familiar with this view, I still have floaters filling my vision like a trailing balloon, in has not been painful more frustration than anything, take care guys.

John Tht.


----------



## MPS101

nbray67 said:


> Post op check up Tues went well.
> 
> Don't need to see me for another 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Gas bubble nigh on dissipated into the eye now, unfortunately, but as expected, the long sight in the eye is simply not there.
> 
> Short sight that was blurry pre-detachment is now clear as a bell though, boo!!!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed the vision improves in the coming months. Was told pre-surgery it would be 6-8mths before the 'true' vision/damage would be a reliable outcome.
> 
> Just a note for anybody who ever suffers any sudden change in their vision, floaters, shadowing, white lights etc etc.... DO NOT sit on it, get yourselves checked out asap as you risk either permanent damage to your sight or even worse, the loss of sight in the affected eye/eyes.


Hope it keeps improving and are they not going to use laser to weld up any further holes.
When my Mum had detachments in both eyes they put the retina back by freezing and a full op by cutting into the eye. Then laser after that and all was good.
My Gran had hers done by the bubble and it was good in the end but slower to heal and improve.

I am beyond paranoid now and I would say anyone who suspects anything like that, ignore the opticians etc, straight to A&E even better if you are lucky to have a specialist eye one near you.


----------



## percymon

@nbray67

How's the recovery going ? Any improvement in your vision?

I'm seven weeks since my surgery - cryogenic stitching due to seven tears around the edge and base of my eye, leading to 50% shadow. I still have a small gas bubble (they used C3F8 gas which does take 6-8 weeks to dissipate). At least i have side to side vision back, and colour recognition (my retina stated to detach the macular too), but i still have blurred. I'm not expecting miracles; I'm just waiting for a point in time where i can get an eye test and hopefully get some corrective lenses to bring me back to near normal vision.


----------



## nbray67

percymon said:


> @nbray67
> 
> How's the recovery going ? Any improvement in your vision?
> 
> I'm seven weeks since my surgery - cryogenic stitching due to seven tears around the edge and base of my eye, leading to 50% shadow. I still have a small gas bubble (they used C3F8 gas which does take 6-8 weeks to dissipate). At least i have side to side vision back, and colour recognition (my retina stated to detach the macular too), but i still have blurred. I'm not expecting miracles; I'm just waiting for a point in time where i can get an eye test and hopefully get some corrective lenses to bring me back to near normal vision.


Hi buddy.

That's some detachment there and I wish you a speedy recovery.
How did you find the posturing?
That gas bubble you've had injected takes a while to dissipate doesn't it, mine was 2wks max.

For me, the vision is still not there for anything over 6ft away but I think it's gradually/very slowly getting better.

I'm still waiting on my next check up which is now overdue as, like you, I want the thumbs up to be able to have some corrective aid (contact lens) prescribed for my weak eye for the time being.


----------



## percymon

nbray67 said:


> Hi buddy.
> 
> That's some detachment there and I wish you a speedy recovery.
> How did you find the posturing?
> That gas bubble you've had injected takes a while to dissipate doesn't it, mine was 2wks max.
> 
> For me, the vision is still not there for anything over 6ft away but I think it's gradually/very slowly getting better.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my next check up which is now overdue as, like you, I want the thumbs up to be able to have some corrective aid (contact lens) prescribed for my weak eye for the time being.


 I only had an enforced 72hour posturing, and that was on my right side. 3 days of Netflix just about got me through! I did utilise the posturing on and off for the next week or so, even if just for an hour or so to rest. I tend to sleep on my right side so that was a bonus lol!

Good to hear your recovery is continuing, even if the sight is taking its time - best wishes


----------



## nbray67

Update -

I was hoping today was going to be my last check up but they found a slight tear on my left eye today which I already knew was weak from the diagnosis in March.

Straight in for laser treatment on it though which is fantastic healthcare indeed.

20mins of excruciating laser treatment and one weepy eye later, fingers crossed, the preventative laser treatment has worked. Need another check up in 2-3 wks to clarify this.

They also noted a tiny cataract on the right eye that had the detached retina, nothing to worry about as it was tiny but it will develop over the many months/1 or 2 yrs into a cataract.

The joys of bl00dy old age hey???


----------



## bellguy

Had tears in both retinas lasered and twice in one eye, got to be honest but at no point did I find it excruciating, unpleasant yes but no more than that, must have had the wick turned up too much lol.
Last session was 9 months ago at Manchester eye hospital, fantastic surgeons and aftercare.


----------



## nbray67

bellguy said:


> Had tears in both retinas lasered and twice in one eye, got to be honest but at no point did I find it excruciating, unpleasant yes but no more than that, must have had the wick turned up too much lol.
> Last session was 9 months ago at Manchester eye hospital, fantastic surgeons and aftercare.


It was the pulling open of my eye and the pressure exerted onto my eye ball while trying to keep the eyelids open that was painful.

Add into that the laser hitting the eye where the numbing drops hadn't taken and it was horrendous.

All good now that it's settled down as I had to go to sleep earlier as it was hurting bad and pulsating.

She did warn me that it was rather unpleasant.


----------



## percymon

Not great news nbray67, but better to get it sorted asap which they have done - the NHS does seem to react very quickly with these types of issues.


----------

